# IUI Girls Part 138



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home my lovelies xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Ha ha Jilly & Moomin
             
Posted on the new thread before either of you   

As we say in Body Combat "if you ain't got a guard you ain't hard!"
        

Nite all you other lovelies, love & luck to you all
  

Erica.xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

Really, really sorry not been around for ages - been ill with cough/cold virus & been generally bloody miserable!! Thought it best to stay away!

Thank you sooooo much for all the lovely PMs - sorry i've not replied to all.

The ivf failure really hit me much harder than I could ever have imagined!  Feeling bit better now - bad day today though - had to write out things for the class of 5 year olds - must have written "I'm having a very special baby" a hundred times - Mary & the angel!!!!
Then, to cap it all, colleague on mat leave came in unexpectedly with her 6 month old beautiful baby - that was it for me I'm afraid - had to sob in the cupboard - again!!!!

Haven't read everybody's news yet - will try to catch up at the weekend.

Off to fab pub for meal with friends tonight & planning to drink plenty!!!

Really hope you guys are all ok - Julie, been thinking about you lots, hope it's all going to plan!!

Take care, love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Evening everyone

Hi Jess - So good to see you back, was starting to get worried about you.... hope you are feeling better soon

Jilly - See Erika and Julie weren't too horrible to you today.  I promise I will be around more tomorrow to help you!

Sorry not able to do more personals at the moment, feeling really fed up...... went to see my grandmother today and was telling her all about the IUI and the move to IVF and the only response I got from her was have you thought about adopting?  Great so she has written me off already, told her that was a long way off yet, and will everything I can to have my own baby/ies.  Really hoping she took it all in and will now be at home thinking about it all.  My mum is going to speak to her at the weekend and see if she can prob her a bit more....... if not it will be off to the bank for a loan..... I am not giving up just because of her....... I feel so sad, emotional and wound up at the moment.......

I promise I will be back later when I am more cheerful..... sorry

Moomin
xxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


moomin - sorry about your gran, maybe she'll change her mind

molly - im really sorry        

jess - im really sorry you have had such a hard day, maybe tomorrow will be better.


hi to jilly, dilly, cats, katrinar my scottish buddy, sair, claire, erika and everyone else, was having a think today about trying ivf again, i have had 2 prev cycles of icsi and i swore i would never put myself through it again, but it may be our best chance, will need to speak to d.h about it though cos he'll be paying,  hope you all are well

deborahxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES LIST 2005 

     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky
Aussie Meg - IVF Convert BFP with twins! Connor 2.73kg and Rhuari 2.45kg 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky! Baby Elliot 2lbs 1oz born 28 October 
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05 EDD 06/05/06
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky Twins! 15.09.05
Melanie 1st Time Lucky 05.10.05
Aliday - Natural BFP!!
Tomsmummy - 
Eva - IVF Convert 1st Time Lucky BFP!
VIL and Moosey - BFP!!!
CathyA IVF Convert 1st Time Lucky BFP!
Lisa401 BFP!!!

2ww Baby Makers 

     

Minow 08.12.05
VB 10.12.05
NatalieB 13.12.05
Claire 16.12.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

     

Corinna

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

     

Molly
Dillydolly 
Ipswichbabe 
Perky Pinky
Catspjs
SarahJJ
Bodia 
Deb30 
Moomin
Sair
Jo9
Struthie 
KellyL 
Claire
CK6 having a break 
Kia
Babyfish
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Jan
Claireabelle
Nikita
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** IVF
Catwoman - IVF
Creaky - IVF
Holly C - IVF/ICSI
Erica - IVF
Manda - IVF

Shazia - Going to IVF
Marsha Mouse - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF
Moomin05 - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Molly so sorry to hear your news sending you a great big  

Natalie hope your feeling better,    for monday.

moonmin hope mum can get uour gran to change her mind, maybe she's thinking of giving you the money for Xmas and doesn't want to say anything.

Jess glad your back and hope your feelin better after a nice meal and a few drinks with friends to cheer you up.

Jilly how are you.

Deb  , I am of out to the Renfrew ferry tomorrow night for Xmas night out, havent been there before.

I have my nephew tomorrow he's 20 months old and such a cutie, taking him to see the horses and farm animals just beside my new house.

Take care Katrina


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Evening ladies

Hope you're all well.

Molly, so sorry about your BFN but I'm glad you're bearing up well.  I didn't cry once with my last failed BFN - I reckon we're all stronger than we give ourselves credit for.  You're an amazing woman, you've been through so much it'll make the eventual BFP waiting just round the corner for you even more special.  Look after yourself darling xx

Natalie - look after yourself too, and don't give up hope just yet.  While there's no AF, there's hope!  Keep strong    

Jilly - what have you done to deserve such a hard time?  

Katrina - have a great time at your Xmas dinner honey.  Its the one thing I miss having left work and am now studying full-time again.  We poor students can't afford to go out for big nights out, ahem!

Jess - welcome back darling.  Great to have you with us again.  I hope you're feeling a bit better, you've had such a horrible time of it.  I'll never forget the lovely PM you sent me a while back, it meant so much to me at what was a terrible time.  Look after yourself honey xx

Moomin - sorry things didn't go as well as you'd hoped with your gran.  Hopefully your mum will have more luck.  Don't feel too bad about what she said about moving straight onto adoption - she probably doesn't understand the treatments that are available to us modern women now and her comments were just from a position of ignorance rather than wanting to hurt you or not support you.  Keep strong honey, you've come so far to give up now.  xx

Hello to Claire and DillyDolly and Deb and Jo and Sarah and Erica and Candy and Kelly and Holly.  Hope everything is well with you all, regardless of where you are in your treatment.      and   to you all.

I can't remember what I've told you but DH and I have decided to leave things until the new year.  I'm going to phone the consultant we were under for our NHS IUIs and make an appointment with him privately to discuss whether, in his opinion, its worth leaving the final IUI but move onto IVF, especially given the fact that I'm going to be an ancient 36 in March.  I feel a lot better for having made the decision but am halfway hoping we'll get a natural mircale this month!  I can but dream.    I don't know where we're going to get the money to pay for IVF but I know we can't approach family.  No-one at all knows we're TTC so I reckon we'll raid our savings a bit and then extend our mortgage as this tends to be cheaper than a loan.  We're talking about a holiday in March at some stage as well and I don't want to jeopardise that as we (esp. DH) have been working so hard but it'll be hard justifying the expense of that when I know we're trying to get pregnant.  Anyway, that's our plan.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Just popped on to give some    to Molly,its so unfair,are you going to go back and see Julian?

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello All

Firstly thanks to Candy & Holly for the new board.

Molly - there isn't much more that I can add that hasn't been said already.  You always have such lovely helpful things to say to everyone, and deserve so much to reach your goal.  Sending you lots of   xx

Jess - it sounds like you have had a rotten day.  It is so difficult isn't it when colleagues bring their babies in to work.  I am sure you will able to do the same one day soon.  Sending you a big   and have lots to   tonight!! xx

Natalie - I hope that you are feeling better & fingers crossed that AF stays away xx

Cats -  things do happen naturally this month xx

Hi Jilly, Sair, Perky - hope you are all OK xx

Jo
xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Minow hows you any news yet, thinking of you.

Jo9 how are you sweetie?


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


had a word with d.h last nite and he too thinks we should look into DIVF because of the higher sucess rates, will call clinic today to see of they can give us any advice and poss drugs bill info, think this could be more than what they charge for DIVF as i think i was a poor responder on prev ICSI cycles

hope you all are well

hi to everyone

deborahxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning everyone

Debs - good luck on calling your clinic, we too are moving on to IVF due to the better success rates .... all our consultant says they can learn so much more from IVF than with IUI.... keep us updated

Jilly - I am here today... So I will watch out for Erika and Julie

ERIKA AND JULIE WE ARE WATCHING YOU

Will be back later with personals, still not feeling a very happy chappy today..... think I have too much going on in my little life at the moment.

Catch you all later

Moomin

xxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Well I just had my first mince pie  But hasn't made me feel any better...   Had a few tears last night, DP is really cut up too. He looked after my 3-yr-old niece on Weds night and they had a great time together baking cakes while the rest of us were at nephew's 1st nativty play and I think it hit home to him how much we're missing out on. 

KJ - glad Max is home and that he and Steve seem to be on the mend. What a relief for Tracey and you all. Hope you and DH can now relax a bit more yourselves.   for Caleb! 

Moomin - thanks for lovely pm. Sorry you are feeling sad. I think Catspjs might be right, your Gran could well be ignorant of the options available today. I'm sure you'll find the money somehow - with or without her help... you are both very determined I know. 

Deborah - glad you and DH have had a chat and are of the same mind re the DIVF. Good luck with the call to the clinic.  

Katrina - have fun with your nephew - he sounds adorable... 

Thanks for lovely words Jo - are you okay sweetie?  

Thanks too Struthie. Definitely having a break over Christmas, will see how I feel after the New Year...  

Catspjyamas - without dreams where would any of us be? Really hoping you do get a natural miracle this month - apparently, even a virgin once managed to give birth this time of year so you just never know!!  

Minow - any news? 

   for Veronica, Natalie and Claire. 

Jess - was really touched to get your pm, especially as you're having a really rough time at the moment. Sending you the biggest  and hoping you had a lovely night out with your friends. I went to my nephew's 1st Nativity play on Weds (luckily before I did my test). It is so hard to see them all there at their cutest and I feel it particularly hard this time of year - sure we all do. Just want to buy all the lovely toys I see in the shops, but have no-one to give them to. 

Jilly - big  to you my sweet. You have such a big heart - thank you. Hope you aren't working too hard... 

Babyfish - sorry to hear you've been so ill. Hope you're feeling better soon. 

   to Holly, RachelB, Jodi and Manda on IVF 2ww. Thinking of you all...

Good luck for scan today Erica.     hope you have lots of lovely follies and can celebrate with a bit of sausage!

Good luck for EC on Monday Julie 

 to Candy & Jacob, Louby & Katie, AussieMeg & Connor & Rhuari, Bilie, Shazia, Caroline, Corinna, PerkyPinky, Sair, Kelly, Gwen, Kristin, Marsha, Lily, Petal, Catwoman, Creaky, Cathy and VIL & Moosey and everyone I've missed....


Love Molly
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi ya Jilly

Feeling better today...... right I am going to leave the thread in your capable hands as I have to go food shopping other wise there will be nothing to eat for dinner tonight....

I will be back as  soon as I can!!!!!!!

Moomin

xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm back, thankfully it was only a little shop in Asda today....... I see they are keeping away from us today....

How are you today Jilly?  Is the bar busy?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well it is Friday....... I have the biggest pile of ironing ever to do, and really should get it done, but I can't be bothered..... might go and bring it down stairs in a minute which might then encourage me to do it as it will be staring me in the face!!!

Perhaps we could swap, I'll do your books and you can do my ironing!!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Nice to see you 2 are busy again       
Moomin - get that ironing done     
Jilly - Serve those poor customer    

Well my scan went well. Lots of follies but they are not quite big enough, largest one was 14.5mm. I've got a re-scan on Monday at 12.45 & definate egg collection on Wednesday OMG  Will be able to tell you the number after Mondays scan.

Thanks for all of your good luck messages    your thoughts & wishes mean such alot. Hope you have a good weekend & lots of      to you all whatever stage you are at.

Erica.xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all

Well thought I'd fill you all in whats happening, it isn't much but here goes.  I'm sooooooooo bloated that even my work trousers are really tight around my waste,and my stomach is hard to touch.  I'm really warm and my temp is raised.  Does anyone else feel like this in the  .

Moomin I also have loads ironing think I will leave it till tomorrow, have to go back into work tonight.

Wishing everyone else the best,

Claire


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All

Quick   to Katrinar & Molly.  Thanks for asking after me, I'm not too bad - I'm a bit up & down with everything (aren't we all!!!) xx
Deb - how did it go with the clinic?
Erica - have sent you back a pm xx
Moomin - there was something on the home page yesterday evening about free IVF in Hampshire.  Not sure if it is any good to you.
Hi to Cats, Sair, Perky  , Jilly & all.
So glad it's Friday - I've had a really rubbish week at work.  I've had so much stress from colleagues & suppliers, and these endo-type pains just keep on coming!  Need to start preparing myself for a BFN.  
Think I'm going to go shopping as the BullRing is open til 10pm.

Jo
xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

WHERE IS EVERYONE      

Well I'm off to work soon, I really don't want to go back in and it's my first night shift since IUI, so will be taking it easy.

Oh well will catch up with everyone in the morning (no internet access ).

Claire


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jilly - that is a deal ...... but I won't do VAT on new years day...... will be recovering - hopefully - from my dinner/dance we are going to .......  This is a late post for you ..... is the bar quiet tonight?  Or have you got a well earnt night off?

Deb - Did you get hold of the clinic? What did they say?  

Claire - keeping everything crossed for you.  

Jo -      for your 2 ww. 

Cats, Perky, Jess, Molly, and everyone else hope you are all ok, hope everyone has a good weekend.... what has everyone got planned?

Me....2 machine loads of washing, getting chrissie decs down from the attic, might go and buy some more decs, then Sunday DH is out playing golf in Berkshire somewhere, so I will be putting up the tree with my christmas CD playing oh and wrapping the last of the presents.......

Have a good one

Moomin

xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Blimey Jilly I don't envy your job, does your DH work with you as well?  Or does he do another job?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi

Jilly no I didn't keep a record of my temp, I wasn't told and to be truthfull if I had I would have probally forgoten to take it for a couple of days, if I had done 1. So   to me, I will do one next time (but hopefully I wont have too  )

Have we heard anything from miaow

Well girls really tired now after my night shift, so I'm off to bed for a few hours and will pop in later today.

Night Claire


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


wasn't able to get a hold of the clinic yesterday, the nurses were busy in theatre when i called and the receptionist said i'd be better to call back next week.  we've had another think about it and now dont know wether to go for a couple of medicated cycles first, my cons mentioned that he would put me on the medicated ones after 3 failed natural ones, ive now had 2 failed natural cycles and am hoping that if we decide to go with the medicated cycles they will let me do it after xmas once they have sperm again, its just so confusing.

and if we do go for DIVF we might change back to our old clinic because their susecc rates are 31% compared to 19% at my clinic and i think they will be cheaper too, but not thinking about the cost thats d/h's job, we are selling another house that we own at the moment so will have freed up cash for tx, its still up for sale just now, so hopefully we'll get a buyer.

katrinar - hope you had a great night at the renfrew ferry.


hope you all are well

deborahxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning Deb

Nightmare not being able to get hold of who you needed to speak to yesterday.... we have that with our clinic.... the consultlant works on his own privately and his wife is his secretary ..... she only takes calls on a Thursday afternoon, the rest of the time you eitehr have to leave a message on the answer phone, or contact him by email, which is what he prefers.... fine by me.....

Are you able to have a review appointment with your clinic, so that you can discuss your last couple of tx and also what you could do next......

We are doing that with ours at the end of the month as we have had 2 failed medicated IUI's and now want to move on to IVF.

Good luck in what ever you decide to do, I know what you mean about it all being confusing.... Hope the house sells quickly so that you can get on your way again..... private tx is so expensive!

Take care

Moomin
xxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Evening everyone

Just have to tell you all, I have got my christmas tree up, and it looks fab..... lots and lots of twinkling lights....150 of them on a 5ft tree..... more lights than tree!!!

How is everyone's weekend going so far, have spent most of the day doing the tree, as went to a hunt for more decs and came back with none!

Going to finish off all my wrapping tomorrow as DH is out playing golf for most of the day and also going to put the lights up outside..... have some little twinkling ones to go on our fir trees under our front windows, so should look quite festive.

Have spoken to my mum tonight and she said if my gran does not come up trumps...which we think she will .... they will fund our first IVF cycle for us ...... phew feel relieved now.... wanted to have the finance sorted before we see the consultant on 29th December. 

No news yet on my mums date for her operation but we think now it may be after christmas which would be fab. 

So feel 200% better today.

Jilly - How was the shopping trip, hope it wasn't too busy.  My brother has been into Gloucester today and could not move for people...... glad I have finished mine.....

Claire - hope you have recovered from your night shift... what job do you do?

Well that is it for personals at the moment, just thought of something I need to do before DH leaves tomorrow so need to go and presents etc sorted for him to take with him

Might be back later if not will be back tomorrow whilst DH is out!!!

Have a fab evening everyone

Moomin
xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Hope you are all ok??and having a good weekend!!

Just wanted to pop on and spread some love and stuff  

                                     

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Kelly - sending some back to you.....


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Moomin,

Fab news about your mum helping with funding    you must be so relieved,it does take some of the stress away doesnt it?? We are waiting for some inheritance to come through in the new year so hopefully that will help us!!!

Glad you have finished your decs 

Kelly x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi just a quick one before we go out with friends.

Moomin I'm a staff nurse.

Well think af might be on it's way, been having cramps all day, hope it stays away, but if not wasn't 100% that it would work this month.

Bye & good luck will catch up tommorrow

Claire


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning everyone....

Well DH has gone out to play golf for the day.... so I am home alone again, although lots to do, pressies to wrap etc...

Have to say it looks really festive here today, had a really heavy frost and everything is white but the sun is also out and catching the frost.... very pretty.     

Claire - I really do hope that AF does not show for you.... when are you due to test?      

Back in a bit phone is ringing so need to log off..... pants that bugs me....

Moomin
xxxxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Moomin
I normally have a 30 day cycle, so that would make AF due either late tonight or tomorrow, but only had basting a week last Friday.  So was told by the clinic to test around the 16th.
Thanks for the best wishes I hope AF stays away too.

Good luck with the   pressie wrapping, I love doing that, I think it;s better than buying them.

Claire


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Had a good night on Friday meal was good and had a bit too much  .

Moonmin great news that parents will help you with tx.

Claire sending you some      

Sending some     to those on the  

Hope everyone had a good weekend, I am off tomorrow, its so good having a long weekend.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Katrinar - glad you had a good time Friday night - hope the hangover wasn't too bad

Claire - You can come and wrap mine with pleasure - trying to wrap 2 golf clubs for DH !!!!!!  Why couldn't he have wanted something that was easier to wrap - ie DVD or a book......


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

BECAUSE HE IS A MAN


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I know and a right pain in the behind at times as well ........  I'll get my own back on him


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone is OK, it was very quiet on here yesterday  .  I would have thought that everyone was busy with Christmas preparation.  I went to cardiff to do some shopping and it wasn't as bad as we thought it would be, well I have now finshed all my Christmas shopping, so it;s time to relax and enjoy the Christmas session, if only it was that simple do you agree ladies?

Well still  , but we have agreed that to leave testing until Friday, as thats when the clinic advised us to do so, needless to say I now have no finger nails left.

Moomin - bring your wrapping down and I'll pack it for you.

Good luck to everyone else on the dreaded  

Claire


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

How quiet is it on here today?  Think it is even quieter than yesterday.

Claire - my presents are on there way to you to be wrapped!     
Good luck for your testing day on Friday ..... keeping everything crossed for you.

Katrina - Hope you are enjoying your well earnt day off today.... are you doing anything nice?

Jo - How are you doing?  Sending you lots of     

Molly - hope you and your DP are ok.  Sending you both lots of   

Deb - How are you Hun?    

Jess - How are you?     

Cats, Sair and Perky - How are you all?  Hope you are all ok.      

Jilly - hope you are not working too hard.     

Kelly - Hope your appointment today goes ok, thinking of you lots    

Holly - How are you doing?  Not long now until you test?

Keemjay - Glad everyone is doing ok, what a nightmare time you have been having... how is that lovely pup of yours?

Well don't know if any of you have read my other thread/post, but had a phone call from my grandmother last night.....at 8pm.... she never calls that late ......... and she has agreed to fund our IVF treatment ....... can't believe how lucky we are ...... she wants us to have every chance possibe to have our own baby before we even think about adoption ....... both DH and I cried for the rest of the evening, as it is such a huge relief for us ......... the money side of it all was worrying us more than the actual treatment.

Been to the florist today to arrange for a massive basket of flowers to be sent to her ........ 

What a fantastic christmas present is all we can say...............      

Hope everyone is having a good day so far...... off to go and do some tiding up now.......

Love to you all

Moomin
xxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Aw Moomin, that is great news hunny.    Bless your Granny's little cotton socks!  

   to Veronica, Natalie & Claire & all the  ers....

 to Jillypops, Kelly, Deborah & all you other lovelies....

Molly
x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi ladies

Well AF is here, I've started to spot, didn't think that it would work, was just hoping that it would.  Haven't told DH yet, as I just feel like a failure  .

Was really hoping that it would work even got secretly excited that I was feeling sick at the smell of the burger bar outside B&Q.

Sorry girls don't really feel like chatting, need to go and tell DH, and have a quiet cry on my own.  Oh well at least I can have a good   over Christmas.  Good luck to everyone else on the 2WW hope you have more luck than us.

Claire


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh Claire - I am so sorry Hun ...... I had everything crossed for you..... fingers crossed that as you are only spotting  it could be implantation and   will stay away.

Sending both you and your DH lots         

Take care

Moomin
xxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Claire really sorry to hear your news,a s moomin says hope it is implantation bleed, sending you masses of   

Moomin had a great day, bought a dinning table and chairs today and sleep till 10am not like me, but back to work tomorrow.  Thats great news and xmas pressie from grandmother, shes a saint.

 to everyone else.


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Girls
Sorry to have dopped off the map a bit. I have been really ill and was in hospital, just discharged today.
I had a small blister in my foot, which turned into a big infection that spread up my leg, then I reacted very badly to the antibiotics, got admitted to hospital and then reacted to the new antibiotics so spent last week on a drip being sorted out. While I was in they discovered I have low platelets which still needs to be investigated, but they have let me go home on lots of pills. Spent most of the day with my feet up. My mum, bless her, spent the day with me helping me out. Have been trying to catch up but feel really weak. Lying in bed now with the laptop, but I can feel my eyes dropping. Panicing about xmas shopping, cards, etc but just need to get well first.
Have so missed you lot. Saw a lot of my non-cyber friends when I was in hospital and none of them really have a clue about all the fertility stuff and were wondering how I got so run down.
DH is still on crutches, poor thing, but is starting physio on 5th Jan. And my poor uncle is still in intensive care, what a year.
Sorry so me, me, me tonight.
Will be back on form soon.
Love,
Perky


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


perky - hope you and d/h are feeling better soon

moomin - thats brilliant news.

katrinar - glad to hear you had a productive day off.

claire - hoping its implantation, best of luck for friday, 

kelly - hope everything went ok


hope you all are well, sorry its just a quickie just now, just finishing work and waiting for d/h to collect me, catch up later,

deborahxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Perky sorry to hear you were/are ill, hope you feel better soon and DH also, take care of yourself.

Love Katrina


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Perky - Sending you lots of      .  Really hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello lovely girls
Well I've been away trying to foget about it all so I have no idea of what's been going on with any of you but loads of love to you all and I hope you all have lovely CHristmases and that all your dreams come true.
Sad news from us is that once again we have failed. ANother year has gone by and the future is looking quite black at the moment. We have decided to have a couple of months off this time as the drugs and injections were taking their toll and then hopefully we will be going to IVF so it is time for me to say goodbye to you all, although I may pop in ocassionally to see how you are all getting on. 
I know I have hardly been around much anyway but I do think of you all and really do wish you all the best.
Much love
Minow x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All

Wow it's been quiet on here - hardly had any pages to read through.

Quick hello from me as it is tap night tonight.

Perky - so sorry to hear how poorly you have been   - it must have been really awful.  You really have had a rotten few weeks.  Make sure you rest up.

Claire - sorry to hear about AF.  She really is an old bag isn't she?

Hi Jilly/Moomin - thanks for the     wishes.  Still getting tummy twinges so trying to prepare myself for AF next Monday.

To everyone else a big   &  

Jo
xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Perky - you poor thing, I wondered what had happenened to you! OMG you've had a terrible time these past few months.  Hope you're feeling "perkier" soon. Make sure you rest up properly and build up your strength. Don't worry about Xmas presents - your friends and family will understand, I'm sure.  Hope uncle turns the corner soon and your DH gets more mobile.... x

Bye Minow -    So sorry it hasn't worked out for you. Enjoy your break & let us all know how you're getting on from time to time. Good luck.  

Claire -  Really sorry to hear about the BFN. Have a great big cuddle with your DH. We are here when you need us... x

KJ -  at going to court to give evidence. Pleased you didn't have to take the stand, but if you hadn't stood up to be counted they probably wouldn't have pleaded guilty. Good on you! PMing you in a mo... 

Kelly - sorry you've had a pants day. Hope you get the presents sorted & they're not too badly damaged. 

Holly - hope you're not climbing the walls, sweetie.    

Rachel -  Not long now hun...

Katrina - hope you enjoyed your w/e. 

Moomin - hope your mum is okay and gets a date for op soon.... 

How are you doing Deb?  

Jo -  enjoy your tap dancing...

Jillypops - 

Wishing Erica all the best for EC tomorrow...   

   for **********.

Looby - loved Katie's pix.  

Glad Jacob enjoyed the reindeer Candy. Xmas will be so special for you this year.  

Billie - 

Jess - thinking of you as ever... 

Babyfish - hope you are okay now.... 

Starr - hope you're okay my sweet....  

Right, got to get home. Sorry if I've missed anyone. 

Love Molly
x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Minow sorry to see you go, hope everything works out for you, keep in touch and let us know how you are.

Perky hope your resting and getting better by the day.  

Jo hope you enjoyed your tap dancing tonight, sending you lots of    , keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Molly, I had a great weekend, just so many nights out just now costing a fortune but enjoying them anyway.  Hope you are ok sweetie.

Jillypops   how are you, so quiet on here without.

Moonmin how are you hun, ironing done yet  

Big   to everyone else, going to bed soon.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning Everyone 

Can't believe how quiet it has been on here the last couple of days!

Jilly - how are you doing?  Working hard?   

Katrinar - Glad you enjoyed your weekend......    

Jo - How was the tap dancing? Hope you didn't over do it?    

Perky - Hope you are starting to feel better?     

Minow -Enjoy your break and keep in touch.    

Claire - Sending you and your DH lots of    

Deb - How are you doing?     

Kelly - Hope you are having  better day today..... thanks for organising the meet.      

Molly - How are you feeling?     

 to everyone else that I have missed.

No news yet on the date for my mum's operation, she was meant to ring her consultants secretary if she had not heard by the beginning of last week.... but she didn't, she was going to ring yesterday but I haven't heard from her.  We are now really hoping that the operation will be after christmas so that we can all enjoy christmas without worrying about her.             

Going out for a christmas meal tonight with some of the people I use to work with in my last job before being made redundant, can't wait should be a really good night ...... hope so as I have organised it!

Right off to go and do a bit of housework as have FIL and his new woman coming down to stay at the weekend ...... dreading it.  But that is another story!!!

Happy Wednesday everyone

Moomin
xxxxxxx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Its sooooo quiet around here, everyone must be busy busy busy...........I haven't started my Christmas shopping  yet . I have a plan that I will decide what to buy and then pop to the shops and get it all in one go ...I know i'm dreaming bt I spent my life dreaming these days 

I hope everyone is OK,     to all

Moomin, when you have finished your housework can you come and do mine because I'm too lazy


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

No its ok Dillydolly - only done the upstairs, got the downstairs to do, probably do that Friday before my father in law comes for the weekend!!!!!


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hiya Girlies!

Well I think everyone must be Christmas shopping, wrapping pressies, eating mince pies and getting drunk on sherry!!!!!  I thought there would be loads of pages to catch up on.  Hope everyone is ok and surviving the Christmas preparations.  I still haven't anywhere near finished my shopping, nor written all my cards - what a slacker!!

Moomin - So glad your nan decided to fund your treatment for you.  What a relief and what a fab Christmas pressie!  Hope your mum is ok and you get news about her op soon...even more waiting eh?!  Hope you have a good evening.

Perky - My goodness hun, you must be wondering what on earth you have done to deserve all the   you've been getting recently.  Really hoping 2006 is going to be a better year for you where all your dreams come true.  Sorry to hear your uncle is still in intensive care - is there any improvement?

Minow -   So sorry treatment didn't work for you this time.  Take care of yourself and loads of luck for the future.  Keep us posted on how you get on with IVF.

Dillydolly - I always have that same Christmas shopping plan - it never seems to work out tho!!!  My DP absolutely hates shopping and the queues at Xmas leave him       so it's not really a pleasant experience yet I refuse to sort out the presents for his family myself!!!!

Jo - Hiya hun!  How's the tap dancing going?  Hope you are ok.  Really hoping AF stays away from you.  

Claire - Hope you are ok  

 to Molly, Jilly, Debs, Kelly, Holly, Rachel, Katrina and everyone else I've missed.

Out for dinner in a bit cos it's my mum's Birthday.  Take care lovely ones.

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I have just been for my scan I am on day 11 and my last cycle with clomid was 35 days. I told the nurse I thought it was too early and Monday would be better but she said it wasn't so when the Dr scanned me there wasn't anything there- surprise surprise and so I will be back on Monday for another scan . Then the Dr said he would also give me a prescription for an injection   for Wednedsay and then basting on Thursday or Friday - what is the ideal time slot between injection and basting does anyone know? and does it hurt!!


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi everyone
I'm still in bed, but much happier at home than in hospital and feeling much perkier.
Really enjoyed reading everyone's news.

Bye lovely Minow, it's tough isn't it.  So sorry this didn't work for you    have a good cry  and then spoil yourself rotten.

Dillydolly, fingers crossed for your next scan hun. Hope the basting does the job for you!!

Sair   wot no cards done yet. Only joking, haven't even bought mine, let alone prezzies. Don't stress love, it will all come good in the end. You're right about it being quiet though.

Moomin   will miss you when you move boards. Don't go yet. Hope that your mum doesn't have to have her op before Christmas so you cna all enjoy it together. & I'm so pleased your nan coughed up!

Jo oooh tap dancing. That sounds like fun. Do you have those special clicky shoes? Glam girl you  

Molly, thanks for kind words hun. I hope life is being kind to you. You are a special person with a really big   Hope your dream comes true soon.

Jilly, thinking of you working so hard. You're missed.

Katrinar, thanks for good wishes hun. Hope all is well with you.  

Lots of love to everyone. Will do more personals soon.

Love,
Perky


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

everyone

Just realised I haven't done a post on here today...... been busy attacking Tesco for the weekly shopping ..... How I hate supermarkets just before christmas.

Jilly - Thanks for keeping us updated with Erika - fingers crossed for her one little emby and that it is transfered back into her tomorrow.  Sending lots of      

Perky - So glad that you are starting to feel 'perkier', I am sure your friends and family will understand about the presents and cards and would want you to put your health first.  What a year you have had.  Sending you lots of     

Dillydolly - Good luck for your scan on Monday, are you being stimmed or is a natural IUI for you?    

Sair - good to hear from you.... hope you are ok hun.......      

Hello to everyone else... Molly, Katrinar, KJ, Debs, Jo, Minow and anyone else that I have missed..... really must start writing names down!!!

Well my gran has just called me to thank us for the flowers we sent her, she was really touched, the least we could do for what she is doing for us.

Had an email from my GP saying that hopefully my cardiology appointment will be in the next month, as we have a new treatment centre in Portsmouth which opens tomorrow (I think) and she has refered me there, if not then I could have to wait up to 16 wks for the appointment (NHS!), but she is quietly hopeful that it will be the beginning of January sometime.  Will keep you all posted.

Got my shift pattern for my new job yesterday and my first day I am starting at 6am..... grim or what!

Probably won't be around much between now and Monday, as I have my father in law and his new woman coming down tomorrow for the weekend, not looking forward to it.  He has been with this new woman for about 18months but we have only just found out. He split with his previous partner about 3 months ago, and moved in with the woman next door..... you can imagine what we have been calling him.... going to seem really strange this week, and DH is really nervous about it.  

Right catch ya all laters

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Moomin
I'll miss you over the weekend but will be thinking of you.
LOL at your FIL. What a cliche. Hope the ex-partner isn't your DH's mum?
Perks


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

No DH's mum left him about 16 years ago, and then moved to San Francisco.... best place for her.... glad she is 11,000 miles away........... she drives both me and DH insane.  She thinks you have IUI through your belly button..... I wish..... dread to think how she thinks IVF works!!!!


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Moomin - how funny about DH mum and IUI through your belly button!!!!!!  Amazing she managed to conceive your DH with her knowledge of human biology!!!!  Got my fingers crossed for your cardiology appointment...hopefully it will be in January.  Will be thinking of you this weekend with father in law and new woman!!

Hey Perky - glad you are feeling a bit better, hope you are being looked after.  Still haven't finished those cards!!    Chatting to you guys is much more fun!

Jilly - we miss you  .  Hope life isn't too hectic.

Dillydolly - Hi!  Don't worry about the injection it doesn't hurt much at all.  I had my basting about 24 hours after the injection but I think it is usually done anytime up to 36 hours after.  Wishing you loads of luck.

Loads of love to everyone else...where are you peeps  

Well, AF arrived this morning, in full flow this month after not really appearing at all last month.  The weird thing is though, I'm only on about day 23.  Wasn't sure last month when to count as day one cos didn't really have much of a bleed.  When I had a scan last Monday, where they decided not to bother this month, the nurse booked me in for some scans for next month.  Now cos AF has come sooo early the scans are going to be way too late...bloody typical.

Do you remember when I went for the first scan last month and was told I had a 26mm cyst..two days later it had gone and there were a few little follies there?  I'm now thinking that that was a follie after all and not a cyst cos here now is AF two weeks later.  I would need scans at the end of next week and if I'm not ready I won't be able to have anything done on the following Monday cos it's Boxing Day.  

So, we're just going to forget about it now until the new year.  My friend's baby is due at the beginning of January and when she said she was pg (after only trying for about 5 months and not even being sure she wanted a baby!!!!  ) I coped by thinking, well at least I'll be pg by the time she has it so I won't find it too traumatic.  It's frightening how quickly time passes...she's nearly due and I'm still not pg.  I thought the same thing about another friend and her baby is 1 next week!! 

Sorry to rant a bit... feeling a bit hormonal I think. 

Sending you all loads of love... thinking of you all

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sarah - I think we all think like that.... I know when my brother and SIL announced they were having a baby, we were upset as always thought we would be first.... the eldest and all that... then thought that is ok we will be pregnant before the baby comes.... well she is 1 on christmas eve.  Then my friend announced she was pregnant and thought the same again, my god son is now 6 months old.  Both of them fell within the first month of trying..... how life is so unfair.  An old school friend of mine is pregnant with her second, and due in March and I just know it ain't gonna happen before she pops. But she at least took 3 years to conceive her second one.

Typical AF to come early this month.......  mine is due at the end of next week, great AF over christmas how hormonal am I gonna be??

Hope you feel less hormonal soon

Take care

Moomin
xxxx

PS MIL had 2 sons, dread to think how she thought she conceived them!!!!!


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

through her belly button obviously    
Perks


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Fingers crossed AF doesn't come at all Moomin...but yes, how bloomin awful having it over Xmas!!!  At least   should have bogged off by New Year!

Gooseberry bush do we think  Stork??    

Take care hun

Sarah xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

How bizarre!!!!!!  I put the laughing smilies in but not the puzzled ones!!!  What's going on...my computer is doing the thinking for me!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Perky -  Knowing what she is like - probably !!!!!!  Can't believe what she is like - she was shocked that I had no side effects from all the drugs I had for IUI - she is such a hypochondriac (sp), everytime she calls/we call or email she has always got something wrong with her.


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Thinking of the IUI through the belly button has reminded me about a child at school a few years ago.  Someone in the class at the time was in hospital having their tonsils out; the other children knew about this and one particularly hypochondriacky (?!!!!!!!!!!) child claimed to be feeling unwell, was rubbing their stomach and saying that their tonsils hurt!!!!


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

You two have realy made me giggle

Perks


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Perky - To be honest I have to laugh at my MIL otherwise I would probably strangle her..... when we went over to see her and her husband last year for 10 days, she was 3 hours late picking us up from the airport, and she only lives 40 mins away from it!


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


sorry ive not been around much for the last couple of days, been really busy at work and with xmas,


moomin - thats great about your gran

kj - hows caleb coping with xmas

dilly - have you done your xmas shoppng yet?

katrinar - how are you, my d.h is going to a nite out tomorrow in gourock

sair - how are you

perky - glad you are feeling better


i just typed a long post only for my computer to go a bit nusto on me, we have a very happy household tonite as roy keane has just signed for celtic, my d/h's fave team.


hope you all are well

deborahxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Moonmin, MIL stories are so funny   , you and Sair hav e made me laugh.

Deb30 how are you, where is Gourock is he going I lived there for 9 years, it is quite good down there also train station at the water front. 

Jillypops how are you petal, missing you.

Jo9 sending lots of   .

Perky glad you are feelin abit better, just takes time hope you are resting up, thanks for asking I am well no tx just now should start Jan/Feb.

 to all the other lovelly ladies.

Katrina


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All

Afraid I'm on for a bit of a rant  and am in need of some TLC , but some personals first&#8230;.
Tap dancing was good fun - thanks to all who asked. We had an 'end-of-term' Xmas party with a buffet which was quite nice.

Hi Katrinar hunny , I'm bearing up thanks - I just hate this last few days before AF. How are you doing my lovely? xx

Hi  - glad to see that you are starting to feel better  - that makes you, me & Fishy with blood problems. What a nightmare bunch we are! (P.S. I love my tap shoes!!!). Make sure you rest up for a few more days at least! xx

Sair - sorry to hear that things have been a bit tough . I know exactly what you mean about thinking that by 'this time' or 'that time' as I always hoped I'd be on maternity leave this Xmas, but alas again no. Make sure you get absolutely rat arsed at Xmas - I'm going to!!! xx

Hi Moomin  - your words rang true as well - it doesn't get any easier does it? I hope it goes well with FIL at the weekend xx

 to Molly, Jilly, & Cats (where are you?) xx

Well the usual pre-AF countdown appears to be taking place&#8230;.tummy pains, headache, spots  (I look delightful!), etc etc.

I really struggle this time of year - I hate Xmas, and I used to love it. I had only recently miscarried 2 years ago so that was the worst Xmas ever. Plus I found out that my sister was pg on Xmas Day, I wasn't meant to know & had to spend the whole of the day pretending that everything was normal. 
I hate Xmas songs now when I used to love them (particularly after the same Xmas my Mum suggested they put on When A Child Is Born which I thought was a bit inconsiderate seeing as I had just lost the twins!), 
And all week at work this week we have had Xmas parties, lunches, get-togethers and all people talk about is their bl**dy children. One bunch of them were even saying 'I didn't really want another boy'&#8230;or 'I would really have preferred to have had a girl' etc etc&#8230;&#8230;and I just wanted to scream at them all saying 'just be damned bl**dy grateful for what you have!'    . I know that people don't mean it but I just find it so difficult.
Then I've been getting Xmas cards from uni friends who seem to be dropping sprogs like it's going out of fashion.
I have burst into tears on DH about 3 times already this week. The latest was after going to Sainsbury's tonight. I'm sick of using the big trollies and using the baby seats at the front to rest my handbag in&#8230;.that's not what it should be used for!! 
I just feel that it's never going to happen & that I'm going to spend my whole life having to live without being a Mum. We will adopt eventually if IVF fails, but I know that in some ways it just won't be the same.

Sorry if I've offended anyone with my comments, it's just that sometimes I just feel like I can't take much more of this. 
Plus sorry if this has been a bit me-me-me - I must be hormonal.

Better go and write some Xmas cards (bah humbug&#8230;.)

Jo
xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Just to show that I haven't always been Mrs Scrooge...try this, it's a bit of sillyness really...

http://www.kilogramme.co.uk/snowgallery/


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Just a quickie for Jo


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Jo

Really sorry you're feeling so blue.  It does hit hard this time of year and you have even more reason to feel it with everything you've been through in the past   I'm due to test and I'm pretty sure it's not going to bring the result we were hoping for either.  I'm starting to wonder what I did in a previous life that deserves so much pain this time around.  I hate dwelling on negatives but I didn't plan a life without children and I find a future without them impossible to imagine.  It just seems so very empty.  I also get very cross with people who say "oh we didn't plan this one"... and it's hard listening to friends go on about their little ones antics but for all that I wouldn't want them not to feel they can't share them either....

Sorry  - this isn't very cheery and won't be helping you except by knowing that your amongst friends who really understand the pain of it and can help  you through these dark and difficult days.  I guess we just have to hold on to hope that one day there will be happier times ahead for us all.

All my love
Holly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Dearest Jo, I've PM'd you. You'll get through this hun.

Holly     for your test. Hope your fears are wrong and that you get the BFP you deserve.

Moomin, thinking of you and FIL  

Sair   , done your cards yet? Did mine today. Takes ages and ages, but it's such a nice feeling to have them finished.

Katrinar, you must be itching to start treatment. At least you can   over Christmas.

CatsPJs, where are you??

Big    to everyone else.

I hobbled out today. There is a cinema just down the road and we saw March of the Penguins. It is a really touching nature documentary, really recommend it, but take some tissues. Even the Pingus have trouble ttc and lose their chicks. they have a tough old life, but it is an uplifing film overall.

Love,
Perky


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

JO9 sorry your having a bad time of it, this time of year makes you feel like that, I am the same listening to all my colleagues talking about what they are buying there kids, I just say to myself this is going to happen and mine will be so special do you know what I mean.  You will get through this just hang in there, give DH a big hug and let it all out, he'll understand.

Holly, just read the other thread, so so sorry sweetie it hasnt worked for you this time    take care of yourself and DH.

Love Katrina


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Well I'm the first person to post on here today and it is almost midnight!!!!!!  Hope you haven't been getting too stressed out with all the crowds doing Christmas shopping.  

Perky - well done you on getting the cards done.  Still haven't done all of mine   nearly have though! Hope you are feeling ok.  Don't think I could cope with March of the Penguins, sounds like the sort of thing that would really make me bawl my eyes out.  Nature docs always do that.  I always used to cry at Lassie when I was a little girl!!!!!

Deb -   at computer.  That has happened to me before and it is so frustrating isn't it.  Hope you are ok hun.

Jo - Hope you are ok - I have pm'ed you hun.   

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you are here tomorrow       

Love Billy no mates xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Blimey can't believe there is not much to catch up on from the weekend...... everyone must be out christmas shopping!

Only a quick one to say father in law has left with his new bird... she seems very nice and we have had a good laugh this weekend but I am absolutely exhausted..... 2 late nights......... can't do late ones........ DH plastered Friday night as was his dad..... to the point they can't remember going to bed, and DH then snored all night.......... so I got no sleep what so ever.

Off to Homebase in a bit as need to price up laminate flooring for our hall 

Will be back tomorrow with some personals, to knackered today.

Moomin
xxxxxxc


----------



## Cindy (Jun 21, 2004)

Hello Everyone
I just wanted to pop in before the Xmas rush to wish YOU ALL A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR! AND LET'S HOPE 2006 BRINGS MANT BFP'S AND HAPPINESS FOR YOU ALL!
                 
I miss you all so much, and I do pop on from time to time but you nutters post so fast I have never got time to catch up!
So what's news?
Been really busy in work with me, no news on adoption yet, I have spoke to ADOPTION AGENCY BUT THERE IS QUITE A BACK LOG, SO JUST WAITING!
lOVE TO YOU ALL
AND MISS YOU SOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Much my IUI MATES!
kELLY, hOLLY mINNIE mOUSE, jILLYPOPS!XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi everyone

I haven't been on here all weekend....to lazy.....and have done a bit of Christmas shopping but not a lot and I don't care 

I went for a re-scan today and they have abandoned until my next cycle because my follicles are too slow to ripen on this clomid rubbish so I am moving on to injections . I have my eye on the auto injector but don't know how I get my hands on one as I am NHS and so they will probably give me the biggest oldest style needles they can find  . 

I hope everyone is OK and you can have my share of this     because it doesn't look like I 'll be needing it


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Can't believe it is now only 6 days until Christmas and can't wait....... I am a little kid at heart!    

Was hoping to post earlier but have had the plumber here all morning, replacing our kitchen tap as it was leaking.  Have only been waiting since June to have it done.... chased him on Friday and lo and behold he turned up on doorstep this morning... but at least it has now been done.

Kelly - Fab news that you can make it to the meet.... there are quite a few more of us this time ..... DH is so glad that yours is going as he was worried that he was going to be the only man!     

Jilly - Hope you are not working too hard this week.... bet the bar is mega busy with all the office get togethers after work!    

Dillydolly - Sorry to hear that they have abandoned your cycle this month.... hope you are ok.  Can you not ask your clinic fro the auto injector?    

Jo - How are you feeling Sweetie?  Sending lots of    to you.

Perky - how are you feeling?     

Sair - Have you finished at your cards yet?      

Katrinar - Are you ok?

   to everyone else that I have missed.

Well we had  a great weekend with my FIL, both  him and my DH got absolutely plastered            on Friday night, and can't remember a lot of the evening let alone going to bed...... I found it so funny, until DH snored all night and I didn't get a wink of sleep.  Thankfully Saturday night was not quite as bad, only 1 bottle of wine drunk!

It made a change to go out and about with FIL, he even bought us lunch which is really unusual .... think he was trying to impress his new woman.  Had to laugh when we went to the pub for lunch and FIL and his lady were very lovey dovey and the bar man gave us a wooden spoon for our tab...and the number.............. 69!               Think the barman must have guessed that they hadn't been together very long!

We got our information pack through on Saturday re IVF, and it now feels very real, can't believe how quickly our appointment is coming round....... depending on the result of the appointment .... it may not be long before I jump to the IVF thread         

Right need to go and hoover the downstairs as it is filthy....

Take care and speak to you soon

Moomin
xxxxxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all

Sorry I haven't been posted here for a while, but I needed to get my head together after the evil   arrived, but I have been reading all your post to keep up with whats been going on.

Dillydolly - I'm sorry that they cancelled your treatment this month, and I'm wishing you lots of luck for the next one  .

Ladies I could do with some advise.  Since having IUI this month, I've been really bloated, thought that this would dissapear once AF had stopped, but it's still there.  Did think that it could be a bit of IBS, but have had no other signs (sorry if tmi).  It's really irritating me now, as I would like to fit into my trousers and skirts to go out over this festive season.  I don't really want to bother the clinic or my GP as I feel that they will think I'm picking at every silly thing, and in case it's nothing.  The only concern that I have is that you may remember that my follicles were still there post IUI, and they had got bigger, could they still be there and thats whats causing the bloating.  Has anyone else felt like this after their treatment, or am I just being really STUPID, PLEASE HELP!!!

Well ladies Christmas is here and we'll be starting a new year soon, and lets hope that this is our year for many       .

Wishing you all a very merry Christmas   

Claire


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

OMG Jilly - Keeping everything crossed for you...... what time are you going to the clinic tomorrow?  When are we likely to know?  Sorry lots of questions but I am so excited for you.... take it easy at work today... no heavy lifting!!!!


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Go Jilly, thats fantastic xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Jilly, have pm'd you. Let me know if you get it xxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Jilly just read your post I am so excited for you, hope everything is ok I will be thinking of you tomorrow sweetie. 

Katrina


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

OH MY GOD JILLY POO I AM SOOOOOOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!          .

AM ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN ITS THE REAL THING AS THIS HAPPENED AFTER THE LAST ONE DIDN'T IT? AN EARLY XMAS ANGEL FOR YOU AND DH I HOPE WITH ALL MY HEART.


XXXXXXXXXSHAZIAXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Holy **** Jilly.    Major fantastic news. They soooo say that ovarian drilling can give you a really fertile time for some time afterwards but I didn't realise that they meant from 5 minutes afterwards!

So exciting for you and what a fab Christmas you will have. Hope everything goes OK at the consultant. And I had total AF symptoms upto and for weeks after BFP so it doesn't mean that it is on the way.

love
Jules
xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


jilly - thats fab, im soo excited for you and d/h


hope you all are well


deborahxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

HUGE CONGRATS JILLY AND DH

Just thought I would pop on and see if anyone had any news and by crikey thats news  Jilly I am absolutely chuffed to bits for you hunny,hows that for the best xmas pressie ever!!!! well done
                           

Kelly x


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Jilly

CONGRATULATIONS - WHAT LOVELY NEWS. 

E X


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

JILLY! I AM JUMPING FOR JOY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!                     
Loads of love,
C xxxx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

*Well done Jilly*

       

     

I'm delighted for you

Perky


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Congratulations Jilly.  Wishing you all the best
Claire


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All

Firstly a big           to Jilly - you really deserve it.

Secondly, thanks to everyone for the kind words & for the pms.  AF arrived as expected so we had our 
pre-IVF consultation today - my d/r starts on 8th Jan.  Instead of being excited I've come away full of fear of what could go wrong rather than hope that it will work.  It's partly me, I'm such a pessimist these days since the miscarriages, but I always worry that I'll have the worst case scenario.

Anyway, I won't go on too much, as it is time to be happy for Jilly.

Will catch up more over the next couple of days.

Jo
xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi everyone 

Sorry not been in touch for a while. Had a great but knackering w/e with my parents (600 mile round trip) and then had to rush finish a deadline on Monday. Not been around much today as doing Xmas shopping and stuff and will probably not be around much now until January 3rd as I'm taking as much time off as possible. 

Picking the MIL up from Bucks on Friday and bringing her home for Xmas so she's not on her own. 

Bought the Xmas tree yesterday and off to pick up the (organic) turkey from a local farm tomoz. We're having dinner at my sister's. Starting to feel a bit more festive - or at least I will do when I've cleaned and tidied the house. It's a tip as usual! 

Jilly - I can't believe your news! How absolutely flipping FANTASTIC is that?!     Santa certainly visited YOUR house early this year didn't he!    CONGRATULATIONS to you both!   

I also want to send a special BIG load of         to Erica. Thinking of you too sweetheart and hoping you get what you want for christmas too. x

Special  to Holly, **********, RachelB and Jodi. Hoping you all feel better soon.

Sorry for your abandoned cycle Dillydolly, but I'm sure you'll do much better with the jabs... 

Claire, it's unlikely that the bloating is your follies after all this time. Once you've ov'd they shrink pretty quickly. Could possibly be a cyst though? They're really common and come and go very often so I'm sure it's nothing to worry about, but if you get any pain or are at all concerned ask for a scan just to make sure. 

Glad you're feeling a bit better Perky - not sure I could cope with the Pingu film though. I seem to burst into tears at the drop of a hat these days! 

Jo -  for you. I hope the New Year will fill you with renewed optimism and hope for the future.

Right got to go, but can I please ask for some     for my Mum on Friday? She had a mastectomy five years ago after being diagnosed with breast cancer and we thought she was clear, but she's just started getting discharge from the other nipple and her c/s has asked her to go in for a scan as a precaution. PLEASE let it be okay. We are all worried about her at the moment. 

Loads of love and merry xmas to all those I've mentioned plus Kim, Candy, Jess, Catwoman, Shazia, CK6, Moomin, Kelly, Eva, Miss Jules, Cathy, Abby, Billie, Aussie Meg, Looby Lou, Deb, Murtle, Angus, Starr, Katrina, Minow, Cindy, Sair, Gwen, VIL & Moosey, Manda, Lily, Ali, Aliday, Veronica, Natalie, Ipswichbabe, Catspjs, Struthie, Babyfish, Donna, Michelle, Petal, Jed, Creaky, MarshaMouse, BunBun, Corinna, Lisa and anyone I've missed (sorry) and hoping for better things to come for us all in 2006... and thank-you to you all for helping me to get through 2005!

Loads of love, Molly


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Molly

 for you my sweetheart and                       
for your Mum.

Jo
xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Molly Merry Christmas to you, sending your mum loads of               I hope she will be ok, and thinking of you too.

Jo9 sorry it was a BFN this time, honey,  good luck with IVF and hope you dream comes true in 2006.

I also want to wish all the IUI girlies a merry Christmas     and a Happy New Year and may all our wishes come true in 2006 and we get loads of BFP.

Lots of Love Katrina


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Evening everyone

For those of you that have been asking my mum has finally got her date today for her heart op, she has to go in on 11th January and will have the actual op on the 12th.  The dates are good as I am not working the 13th/14th/15th, so will be able to visit her.  Will be able to do it on route to the meet in Buckingham and on the way home as well, if she is still in hospital.  As she will be having the op in Oxford..

Have also decided to book a holiday for next August to help encourage my mum to get better quick, and also to guarantee the IVF treatment will work, as I really hope to be pregnant when we go, 35 weeks on Saturday until we go..

Right off to watch Abba now.

Speak to you all tomorrow

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

JILLY WOW!!!!!!  HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Jilly

Fan blimming tastic news!!!!!!!  Hope your app goes ok and your pregnancy goes from strength to strength. ccc


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44527.new.html#new


----------

